# RBC Life Sciences and Tech Fund (RBF 1030)



## braintootired (Nov 4, 2013)

I really like this fund, but I can't figure out whether this is just a cad-hedged QQQ? It has a 1.27% MER, and I could save on that if I switched to QQC or an equivalent ETF.


----------



## gardner (Feb 13, 2014)

QQQ is indexed to the Nasdaq-100 Index. RBF1030 does not appear to be tied to an index. They look unrelated to me.


----------



## braintootired (Nov 4, 2013)

Which index should I compare it to then?


----------

